# FreeBSD and AMD



## arashghasemi (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey guys,

*T*hough it might be a silly question: I have an old dual core AMD Athlon laptop that has a wrecked hard disk. I was going to buy a new SD hard disk for that and put FreeBSD on it for the sole purpose of experimentation. *J*ust wondering if you guys can tell me if it makes a good combination. I'm curious to know about performance of AMD+ATI with *F*reeBSD. Thanks.


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm assuming you mean ssd for your hard drive. 

AMD is a great processor to use with FreeBSD. You can use 32-bit or 64-bit i386 or amd64 for install. I suggest using amd64.

I can't comment on ati but I can't imagine you will have issues. Others will need to comment on if the drivers are mature( which nothing to do with FreeBSD for the record.)

Enjoy trying it out. Maybe you'll decide its for you.


----------



## ahavatar (Feb 29, 2012)

Regarding AMD(ATI) graphics driver on FreeBSD --- older cards (AMD HD4000 series or older) are well supported by the open source driver. I guess from the CPU model of the notebook, the ATI video is likely an older one. But don't expect good 3D performance from the open source driver.


----------

